# Side adventure to run between 2 & 3?  Ideas needed!



## Sam (Sep 22, 2007)

My group just finished up tIFFoI last night and will be starting the next chapter in two weeks.  The majority of the party is 4th level.  Given the length of time they have to travel to reach  Seaquen (2-4 weeks), I'd like them to be able to get to a solid 5th level before they reach the city (and being the stingy DM that I am I want them to earn it  )

I've read the adventure ideas listed in Act One of SftS and I don't have time to build something out.  Ideally I'd like to insert a one or two night "side adventure" that doesn't move the story along but provides an interesting sideline.

Anyone done anything like this in their campaign? Or if not, do you have any ideas on a short adventure to insert that will fit with the general feel and geography of the setting?


----------



## talarei07 (Sep 25, 2007)

you could try bad light or eye of the sun from wizards website


----------

